# Uber disobeys California DMV over SDC trial



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

What a bunch of punks. Cali DMV says "you need a proper permit" and of course Uber says "no we don't".
http://www.businessinsider.com/uber...eep-its-self-driving-cars-on-the-road-2016-12


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Uber is above the law.

LOL

*Uber keeps self-driving cars on the road, challenging the law*

*https://www.cnet.com/news/uber-challenges-law-dmv-keeps-self-driving-cars-san-francisco-california/*


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

This is good. The more uber pisses off those making the regulations, the less likely those folks will be to put up with it. My hope is that governments (local, state, whatever) will get to the point where they say enough is enough and regulate the hell out of them.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Uber keeps pushing those buttons.
Eventually something will have to give.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I think California pols are afraid of the vox Populi. Wouldn't have thunk it regarding Jerry Brown, but a pol is a pol I guess.
My theory revolves around the sheer size of the Uber monster in California...That the pols are worried if they shut it down with a cease and desist, there will be such an uprising they won't be able to control the people.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I think California pols are afraid of the vox Populi. Wouldn't have thunk it regarding Jerry Brown, but a pol is a pol I guess.
> My theory revolves around the sheer size of the Uber monster in California...That the pols are worried if they shut it down with a cease and desist, there will be such an uprising they won't be able to control the people.


Keyboard commandos across California will be apoplectic. The Twitter terrorists will be virtually rioting. All across the Golden State, people will be mad, FURIOUS at the mean establishment attacking their beloved.

And then Kanye and/or Kim will blow their nose in public and distract everyone until it is all forgotten.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

WeirdBob said:


> Keyboard commandos across California will be apoplectic. The Twitter terrorists will be virtually rioting. All across the Golden State, people will be mad, FURIOUS at the mean establishment attacking their beloved.
> 
> And then Kanye and/or Kim will blow their nose in public and distract everyone until it is all forgotten.


It's not the outrage politicians fear.
It's the loss of votes during the midterms.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Time for some arrests amongst these cruds.


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> Uber keeps pushing those buttons.
> Eventually something will have to give.


It already GAVE! It's Called President-Elect Trump baby, Prez Eee-LECT

EVERYTHING you THOUGHT you KNEW is About to CHANGE










With perseverance, determination and foresight You will be a millionaire within 5 years with Hard Work outside the industry of Low Skill, Low Wage Ground Transportation.

Don't allow this Parade to pass you by! Work Hard and you'll be hard pressed to remember your "Uber Dazes". Just another chapter you read but don't quite remember. "Did I read I was once an "Uber Driver" or did I actually live it?"

Must of read it, can't image EVER being so desperate as to humiliate myself, friend and family.

That "U" Car Flair should be an "L" , "Achtung fahrende öffentlichkeit, denen das Fahrzeug funktioniert!!"

You want OUT? reach and take it! it's there


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

They put "badges" and "stars" in the app. What did you expect, maturity??


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

And now...the ideal Christmas gift video compilation just released:
"Travis and the Upstarts - Uber SDC's Greatest Hits".
Available at all good mortuaries, A & E Wards and wherever panel repairs are done.
"...the company told Business Insider at the time that it had no plans whatsoever to apply for a permit since it didn't believe its cars fit the state's definition of autonomous vehicles."
They forgot to add their other classic avoidance line: "Uber is a technology company".


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

If I see one run a red light in front of me, I'm gonna nail him.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

If they take down uber theres always lyft


----------

